# 2 Seiko 007 Sharktooth mods



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

i bought two shark bezels from this seller on eBay

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/One-Second-Closer?_rdc=1

i cant praise him enough, his bezels are not cheap but the quality is superb, the delivery is fast and not expensive and the packing is excellent and very professional and included 3 new different sized bezel gaskets per bezel, 3 thicknesses to give 3 levels of resistance, there was also a very good quality heavy duty Nato strap included free of charge.

in the package was a hand written note, i cant work out what it means :biggrin:










and this was on the other side :laugh:










anyway.......the watches

the first is the "standard" size and is approximately 1mm higher than a standard seiko one

when i bought the bezels i tried, from their spec, to work out what size crystals they would match and the lower bezels takes a 3.5mm one, this means the bezel, insert and crystal are all the same hight, it give a very nice effect IMO.

the bezel fits as well [if not better] than a seiko one and is smooth and positive.





































The next is the "tower" bezel and is considerably higher than the first at almost 7mm, the smaller one is around 4mm.

the pictures show the seiko insert unglued as i cant make up my mind to go with the ceramic or seiko original

the crystal on this didn't work out with my calculations  as i didn't know the internals of the bezel are sloped, as it is it would need a 5.5mm high domed crystal, the cheapest i can find is £50, i can live without it :yes:

instead though it has a 3.5mm flat crystal fitted, this is as high as you can go without hitting the inner beveled edge, but quite honestly it looks great and gives huge depth to the watch face.

i am really pleased with the results and again just goes to show the versatility of the Seiko SKX007





































and the ceramic insert



















not everyone's cup of tea i am sure, but i like them and the good things is its all reversible :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

They really change the appearance of the watches I still dont know yet if I like the deeper bezel but it is growing on me I really like the first one though and would leave the insert as is rather than going with the ceramic one . you have done a great job with them well done :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:thumbsup: Great stuff... I like the ceramic on the large bezel, looks more finished.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> :thumbsup: Great stuff... I like the ceramic on the large bezel, looks more finished.


 i agree so out with the sticky stuff :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i agree so out with the sticky stuff :yes:


 I tried that, but it turns out it's water soluble and gets everywhere :yes:

Also if you don't mind my saying the Jubilee is just too lady like on the saw tooth mod.... it needs a manly strap or bracelet :thumbsup: maybe a cut down spikey dog collar :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i agree so out with the sticky stuff :yes:


 Great improvement with the ceramic bezel :thumbsup:



Bruce said:


> i agree so out with the sticky stuff :yes:


 Is it worth changing the chapter ring, as it conflicts with the ceramic bezel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

Faze said:


> Great improvement with the ceramic bezel :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it worth changing the chapter ring, as it conflicts with the ceramic bezel?


 in a word...nope :biggrin: , seriously though it looks better in reality, not so noticable


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

i meant to add, if someone is planning on doing the smaller bezel with the 3.5mm crystal the seiko bezel insert will need opening up by a fraction as the outer diameter of the crystal is the same as the inner diameter of the insert, i did this by wrapping 400 grit round a humbrol hobby paint in and slipping the insert over it........fits just fine for sanding


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

They look great. I think I like the thinner of the two best, but am I right in thinking the crystal sits recessed in the thicker bezel. I can't quite tell in the image. Are they bidirectional or unidirectional? Look good either way, just curious...-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2016)

the crystal sits 3.2mm below the bezel and was designed this way, i think it would be near impossible to damage the crystal. the bezels are unidirectional like the original seiko ones


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Even the clumsiest diver (or desk diver) of which I include myself on both counts would struggle to damage that crystal. Unidirectional is a good thing too. Good all round then...-)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Fantastic Bruce!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff yet again Bruce :thumbsup:

Personally I'm not so keen on the deeper bezel, but the slimmer one looks great and so does the ceramic insert - although for a diver I guess the numbers would be wrong if you wanted to time your oxygen? A minor point, and obviously the main thing is that it looks good :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff yet again Bruce :thumbsup:
> 
> Personally I'm not so keen on the deeper bezel, but the slimmer one looks great and so does the ceramic insert - although for a diver I guess the numbers would be wrong if you wanted to time your oxygen? A minor point, and obviously the main thing is that it looks good :laugh:


 yes, but maybe it is no longer a diver :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> yes, but maybe it is no longer a diver :biggrin:


 I don't suppose for one minute that it ever was mate :tongue:


----------

